# Daily prices



## lnchase2000 (Apr 27, 2002)

How much do they charge for a 29ft. motor home in the canadian parks.
Do they charge by the length or the number of people in the vehical.
First time rv-er.
L.C.

Lloyd Chase


----------



## cgrmac (Apr 27, 2002)

Daily prices

Hi Lloyd
I can only speak for the campgrounds that I have camped here in the Maritimes. Here you are only charged by the type of site (unserviced, 2 way, or 3 way). The rates are usually per family and vary from place to place. Some campgrounds post that they will charge for extra people, but we have often brought along one of our children friends and have never paid extra. Length of RV is not a factor.
Happy Camping


----------

